# Has anyone seen the new Boone series of cyclocross/gravel bikes?



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It's funny, in October I was riding my Domane on some forest service dirt roads in the Strawberry Mountains of Oregon but had to keep my speed down due to the fragility of my 25mm Vittoria tires. I liked the way the frame worked on the bumpy roads and was thinking that a Domane frame with clearance for 38-43mm tires would be a nice bike for that kind of riding. 

Last week Trek announced a new series of cyclocross bikes, the Boone series (complementing their Crockett series of more traditional cyclocross bikes) which use the IsoSpeed frame coupling system of the Domane. Intriguing...


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't seen it in person but I'm intrigued. With how well the Isospeed design works on the Domane, I think it should be a really nice feature on a cross bike.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be getting the boone 9 disc later in the year, but will probably move some of my 9070 components over and sell my domane 6.9 p1.

I think this is a fantastic bike, and personally don't see the reason of keeping the domane anymore. Just throw on some 23mm road tires and I'm good.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

What I haven't found out is the riding position of the Boone. I am an older rider (mid 50s) and love the Domane riding position. I am afraid that the Boone will be more aggressive.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bradkay said:


> What I haven't found out is the riding position of the Boone. I am an older rider (mid 50s) and love the Domane riding position. I am afraid that the Boone will be more aggressive.


Trek's web page shows the geometry as being identical to the Crockett - and a little bit more aggressive than the Domane in a comparable size - 1cm less stack.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

r1lee said:


> I will be getting the boone 9 disc later in the year, but will probably move some of my 9070 components over and sell my domane 6.9 p1.
> 
> I think this is a fantastic bike, and personally don't see the reason of keeping the domane anymore. Just throw on some 23mm road tires and I'm good.


Glad to see someone thinking like I am. Planning to get a Boone and second wheelset to replace my ten year old Poprad and eleven year old IF Club Racer.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Raymo853 said:


> Glad to see someone thinking like I am. Planning to get a Boone and second wheelset to replace my ten year old Poprad and eleven year old IF Club Racer.


I was just thinking of this same idea. The geometry looks close enough to the Domane that I think it'll work well enough for endurance/gravel bike/cx usage.


----------

